# protein separation with HPLC columns



## tom123 (Aug 22, 2012)

hi all,

in my dissertation I have to analyze different chiral proteins. Therefore at the moment I used refill HPLC columns of Whatman. But a few days ago I was told that contamination in HPLC refill columns is much higher than in "normal" HPLC columns. Unfortunately my samples need a very high purity. Does anybody know whether this is true or how expensive this will be? Currently I am using columns from Whatman, Agilent and Chiral. Is it possible to send these refill HPLC columns to an other producer to refill it?


----------

